# HELP. tremors, can barely walk, seizures?



## nessanicolle (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello everyone, my heart is racing.
This morning I woke up (in a fairly cool room because the window was open last night), and went to wind my babies in their tank. My big boy sleeps under a water bowl which is also very cold and again, I found him curled up under the bowl. He isnt buried so I pick him up and set him on my shirt and I notice he is FREEZING, I have never seen him so cold and his head is shaking so I gently pick him up and set him down and his whole body starts to tremor and when he tried to walk his arms and legs almost wouldnt work like a staggered walk/limp and his head was still shaking. So I put him in his heat lamp and run him a warm bath. I put him into the water and ussually he'll just sit there and relax but he was trying to move around. He was in there for a few minutes until i put him back into the tank closer to the lamp and he just sat there still. Now he's chillin with the little one in the heat. What the hell just happened? Was he hypothermic? Should I just leave him alone for awhile?

-thanks, vanessa


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 16, 2012)

What are the temps exactly? Colombians don't tolerate cold as well as Argentines do. 

I had a similar experience w my female Colombian years ago when I was moving. I had to keep her in the garage overnight and the temps fell to about 50-60. She did the exact same thing you mentioned. It is a sort of hypothermia. I brought her inside and warmed up to normal temps by just setting up her enclosure with normal temps. I let her warm up slowly because warming up too fast is harmful. It took a couple of days to recover, but she was fine in the long run.

Keep us updated!


----------



## nessanicolle (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly but i think he was just too cold. He's doing better and isn't staggering. I'm just going to monitor em for a couple days and not sleep with the windows open


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 16, 2012)

Woa!! My heart was racing just reading that....Yea I would definitely watch over them and don't sleep with the windows open


----------



## nessanicolle (Sep 17, 2012)

[attachment=5188]Hello! So this is the result of my tegu eating a woodchip! after two days, he pooped it out.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 18, 2012)

Whoa!

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 20, 2012)

nessanicolle said:


> Hello! So this is the result of my tegu eating a woodchip! after two days, he pooped it out.



holy crap he needs to get a medal for that, because he didnt just cost you a visit to the vet!


----------

